# It's A Miracle!



## 23032 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello everyone.I have not posted on here many times but I always read through when I feel upset and it is very comforting. Thank You all.Well i have IBS-D and have had it for over a year now. I got sick one day and it just never went away. I have seen all the doctors, had colonoscopy, laparoscopy, endoscopy.....Anyway i went to a research doctor my mum see's a couple of months ago and had a House moment (those who watch the show will understand what i mean). He asked me to stick my tounge out and says right away "you have systemic thrush". What a terrible thing to hear (yet i was so excited because it meant it could be fixed). It was amazing to hear after going through all those invasive tests and not getting an answer. I had one course of Nystatin (anti-fungal) and it went away and i felt so much better. But three days ago it came back. Now i am on a harsher dose and lots of pro-biotics. I had it for so long it was very attatched.It has exactly the symptoms of IBS and gives actual ibs to you. Once the systemic thrush is gone the IBS will be alot easier to deal with. Will report on the Systemic thrush later on......But to the miracle! I have found something that makes IBS-D almost dissapear! Believe it or not but it is Benadryl Original cold liquid. It starts working in 1 dose! I take 10mL every night and I have a life again!..I still have gas but no atacks! I also take Lomotil (anti-spasmotics) which also helps. And the amazing thing is once you dont have attacks for a while, the stupid worrying and phsycological symptoms decrease substantially... I dont know why it works, it just does! Who am I to question what works. I did ask the doctor though and he said it is perfectly safe to take in the long term.Anyway I'm off to bed...(I always blabber on)Plz post back if you want more info. I am glad to help anyone since this forum was the thing that kept me going and striving for a resolve.


----------

